# "Non-stick" items in a smoker



## jefrox01 (Jun 12, 2011)

I read that some of you have replaced your chip-box for 9x9 pans,I cannot find any pan that is non-stick.that goes for grilling baskets also.Isnt using non-stick in your smoker a bad thing?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would not use a non-stick pan in my smoker.  You should be able to find a plain metal pan -- try hardware stores or even online, if need be.


----------



## jefrox01 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I'm not going use it..I've seen pics of people using grilling baskets for veggies,but those are non-stick also..There made for a grill,so i'm wondering If those are alright


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

If they are enamel they are ok, but no teflon or anything like that.  Stainless steel is always a good choice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2011)

get a small cast iron pan. That will do the trick. and You can order only at Lodge or thru cabela's.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Non-stick will release toxic stuff if heated to a certain temp, not a good idea. I use a stainless grilling basket myself.


----------

